# Necesito programar eeprom 24c02



## victorma28 (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola a todos. Pues como dice el titulo necesito programar una memoria eeprom 24c02, compre un programador chino, un EZP2010 con el cual consegui leer la memoria, pero no me deja ni borrarla ni mucho menos escribirla, tengo un escaso conocimiento en el tema asi que si me pudieseis orientar os estaria muy agradecido.Como dato decir que la unica forma de leer la memoria fue colocandola al reves en el zocalo, ya que en su posicion correcta ni siquiera la reconocia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 25, 2013)

Amigo sube una fotografia de tu programador "Como dato decir que la unica forma de leer la memoria fue colocandola al reves en el zocalo, ya que en su posicion correcta ni siquiera la reconocia."
Como estas seguro que en la posicion que crees los datos que ves son como tal?. Puede que la memoria este ya dañada por esa inversion de conexion.


----------



## victorma28 (Ene 25, 2013)

eso fue lo primero que pense, que estaba estropeada la memoria, asi que compre otras dos y de nuevo no las reconocia, sin embargo al reves si que las lee y te aseguro que aunque parezca increible la lectura es correcta.


----------



## Basalto (Ene 25, 2013)

Siempre te puedes construir este programador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/buen-programador-pics-12-16-18-eeproms-24cxx-43077/.

Me refiero a barato, porque esos programador universal que parece que programan todo, si te compras uno un poco normalito de 500 € para arriba.


----------



## victorma28 (Ene 25, 2013)

Basalto dijo:


> Siempre te puedes construir este programador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/buen-programador-pics-12-16-18-eeproms-24cxx-43077/.
> 
> Me refiero a barato, porque esos programador universal que parece que programan todo, si te compras uno un poco normalito de 500 € para arriba.



500€ madre mia pues entonces intentare fabricarme este que me dices.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Ene 25, 2013)

prueba armar este http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm te saldria por mucho menos y si que funciona.yo programe varias eeprom con este de la misma serie.

saludos.


----------



## RALDTech (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola a todos. Espero que aún alguien esté respondiendo este post.

Verán, ocupo grabar una EEPROM 24Cxx pero mi laptop no tiene puerto serial, así que utilizo un USB a serial, lo que convierte el voltaje de 12V a 5V por salida.

Mi problema es que he utilizado el diseño de este link: http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm
Únicamente modifique algunos componentes, ya que obviamente no los ocupo para un voltaje ya de 5V.
Sin embargo, el programa ICProg no parece estar guardando la información en la EEPROM, ya que cuando le doy a leer con el PIC que tengo, éste solo da el valor 255.

¿Alguien sabe o tiene alguna idea de por qué no la está grabando, o si esos componentes de sobra son requeridos? 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2015)

Los zener se adeguran que bajo ninguna condición se sobrepase esa tensión, no deberias modificar nada, ahora no sabes si es eso u otra causa
Arma bien el dispositvo y ve a algún cyber y la grabas....


----------



## miguelus (Abr 1, 2015)

Buenos días.

Ese Programador, tal como está, funciona perfectamente  ¡NO LO MODIFIQUES!

Otra cosa es que lo estés utilizando con un PC portátil, ya que algunos modelos no dan suficiente tensión por el Puerto Serie, en este caso el Programador no funcionará correctamente.

¡OJO! los convertidores USB a Serie no funcionan en este tipo de aplicaciones.

Sal U2


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2015)

Hola:

Un programador com el TE20x SE de labase JDM va de perlas, el típico de los PIC16F84A y las EEPROM que dices.







Tutorial como programarlas, leerlas, borrarlas, etc.

Tutorial IC-prog
Tutorial WinPic800

Puedes descargarlo en pdf.

Saludos.


----------

